# first timer in vegas



## eliteFREAK (Jul 18, 2007)

hey fellow at'ers, Im planning on shooting vegas this year but dont know much bout it other than its 20 yards and vegas style targets. I know about the speed limits. Right now Im shooting an elite e-force vith victory vx22-hv's and ninety grain points @ 27.5" draw Im getting 301f.p.s. out of it, how would I get my speed down without drastically changing my setup? Any info on this shoot (do's and donts) and my set up is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Alexs (Sep 14, 2008)

well for your speed you can drop your draw weight or increase your arrow weight


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

depending on how much poundage you shoot you may want to turn it down a bit. Not just for speed but also so you don't tire out too fast. Then maybe add a bit of point weight. Other than that You are probably OK. Just check out the class rules so you know which one to sign up in.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Alexs said:


> well for your speed you can drop your draw weight or increase your arrow weight





AT_X_HUNTER said:


> depending on how much poundage you shoot you may want to turn it down a bit. Not just for speed but also so you don't tire out too fast. Then maybe add a bit of point weight. Other than that You are probably OK. Just check out the class rules so you know which one to sign up in.


Those are good ideas


If you dont want to turn the poundage down get some 150grn tips and throw in them... 40grns would slow em down.... If you like your current poundage.....


----------



## DCON (Oct 5, 2007)

Seriously? A speed limit for the Vegas Tourney? Where can I view the rules for that?


----------



## Tinknocker (Nov 27, 2004)

*Vegas*

You will have to put a hat on that shiny head of yours will blind the archers shooting next to you. Seriously get some fat heavy ole x78 I shoot 2614'S with 300g pro pins toeal weight 725. they flew like darts .
Tinknocker


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

DCON said:


> Seriously? A speed limit for the Vegas Tourney? Where can I view the rules for that?


The NFAA had a 280 FPS limit but I think they bumped that up to 300? I don't know if the Vegas tournament has a speed limit being that it is a WAF event managed by the NFAA. I'd go to the NFAA web site and check the rules if you think you are close.


----------



## 2fingers (Feb 2, 2006)

I thought vegas is a WAF event. Either way id go for the fat heavy arrows :teeth:.


----------



## eliteFREAK (Jul 18, 2007)

Tinknocker said:


> You will have to put a hat on that shiny head of yours will blind the archers shooting next to you. Seriously get some fat heavy ole x78 I shoot 2614'S with 300g pro pins toeal weight 725. they flew like darts .
> Tinknocker


lol I got a nice new hat for the shoot, I was thinking bout trying the new victory x killers with a 125 or 150 tip im just trying out new things right now to see what works for me.


----------



## 1denogean (Jan 9, 2009)

One more thing can you use camoflauge bows?


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Yep, you can use any color bow ya wanna!!


----------



## kg4cpj (Jul 29, 2004)

*Another question*

Sorry eliteFREAK Im not meaning to steal your thread.

If I shoot fixed pins w/o a scope and a stab that is 12inches do I have to shoot Freestyle or can I shoot bowhunter freestyle?

If I shoot a scope I have to shoot Freestyle, is that correct?

The setup I have is a Ross CR334 62lbs 27" draw with a sword micro apex 5 pin sight, a 12" b-stinger and a dropzone hunter for a rest, also I am shooting the older model of the CXL 350's

Thanks in advance for the help I am going to shoot the Vegas shoot for the first time also.


----------



## theloghouser (Aug 16, 2002)

*poor lighting*

I have shot vegas many times and one thing that that will be benificial to know is although the target lighting is not exactly poor it is much less then perfect. Practicing on the vegas target is a must and try to practice with moderate lighting on your target


----------



## hammer head (Nov 23, 2003)

save a night an go to fremont st when you are there is a good time.there is a pub at one end you need to eat at gooooddd food .


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

kg4cpj - Your equipment may possibly qualify to be used in the Bowhunter Freestyle division of competition. To check for sure, I suggest going to the NFAA website and reviewing the rules for that equipment class. There are several small things that could, or could not, have an impact. For example, you mention using a 12" stabilizer which on the surface would be okay for BHFS. However, the 12" for BHFS is the measured distance from the riser to the end of the stabilizer, including all connectors (i.e. a quick disconnect, etc.) and add-ons to the end of the stabilizer (i.e. a LimbSaver dampening attachment, etc.). So just because your stabilizer may be 12", it may or may not fit the BHFS rules for Vegas. Similarly, your 5-pin sight may or may not even be legal as well. Again, on the surface it sounds okay, but if you have a 5-pin sight with a light mounted on the top of the pin guard for example I believe it no longer fits the equipment rules.

So best advice is to read over the rules on the NFAA website and then as you have more specific questions feel free to bring them up here on AT and we'll try to assist.

>>---------->


----------

